# Question on leaning out a Snowmobile carb!



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have an old Arctic cat that's running too rich and fouling plugs. My question is, is there a way to lean them out, without rejetting them? It's oil injected.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

No there isnt a way to lean them out with jetting. you can how ever try changing the needle position, which doesnt require a new jet or the removal of the carbs.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Does it smoke a lot too? I don't know if you have owned it all along or not, but sometimes sledheads that run at high (or low) altitudes will adjust them to run best at that specific altitude where THEY ride, which can cause it to run rich or lean depending on where YOU ride the sled after you buy it from them. Are you sure the oil injectors aren't out of adjustment? The problem may not be in the air/gas mixture, but in how much oil is being injected. Also, do you run the machine hot at the end of a day of riding to burn off excess deposits? That can help give you a clean start the next day you go out.


----------

